# PDSWIFE! Need help with Greek dessert



## buckytom (Mar 4, 2006)

hiya pdswife,
i was wondering if you've ever heard of a greek dessert, pronounced "ick-mick". it is toasted shredded wheat drizzled in honey, topped with sweet white custard and slivered almonds. thanks for your help.


----------



## pdswife (Mar 4, 2006)

Hi Bucky!  I haven't heard of it... but.. I'll go get my Greek cookbooks out and see what I can find.   

smiles, Me


----------



## Toots (Mar 4, 2006)

Its called Eck Mek (spelling?). I've had it many times at a Greek place near my former home. I think I have a recipe for it - I can dig it out if you like. Try googling it too, I am pretty sure its called Eck Mek - its YUMMY.

Edited to add the recipe - I googled Eckmek and found several recipes, here is one that looks pretty easy - now I am craving it too.

*Kataïfi         Ekmek
*_Custard       Desert_ ​ ​ A         sweet, creamy dessert made with a base of kadaife pastry dough. Kadaife         is finely shredded fillo dough that can be purchased at a Greek or         Middle Eastern specialty grocery store.         
 
*INGREDIENTS:*
_*Crust         Ingredients:*_ 

 1             pound frozen kadaife (shredded fillo pastry dough) or 1 box Shredded             Wheat (large biscuits)                            
 ¾             cups sweet butter, melted                            
 Milk/water                           
 _*Syrup         Ingredients:*_ 

 2             cups sugar                            
 2             teaspoons honey                           
 1             cup water                            
 1             cinnamon stick (optional)                            
 _*Custard         Ingredients:*_ 

 4             tablespoons cornstarch                            
 ½             cup sugar                            
 4             cups milk                            
 4             egg yolks, lightly beaten                            
 1             teaspoon vanilla extract                           
 _*Topping       Ingredients:*_ ​ 
 2           cups whipping cream                      ​
 ½           cup powdered sugar                      ​
 1           teaspoon vanilla extract                      ​
 Sliced           toasted almonds (optional)                      ​
 Maraschino           cherries (optional)                      ​
 Cinnamon           (optional)​
 *DIRECTIONS:*
*To         Prepare Crust:           *

 Crumble             frozen kadaife or shredded wheat biscuits into a 13x9-inch glass             baking dish (If using shredded wheat, dip lightly in milk or water             before crumbling into baking dish); make at least a ½ inch layer of             kadaife/shredded wheat base.                           
 Drizzle             with melted butter.                           
 Bake             at 350 ° for 30 minutes or until golden brown.                           
 Remove             from oven and cool.                           
 _*To         Prepare Syrup:*_ 

 In             small pot, combine sugar, water, and flavoring.                           
 Bring             to a boil and simmer 10-15 minutes.                           
 Spoon             syrup over kadaife and cool.                           
 _*To         Prepare Custard:*_ 

 Combine             cornstarch and sugar in small bowl.                           
 Add             cold milk and whisk until no lumps appear.                           
 Pour             milk mixture into saucepan.                           
 Cook             over low heat, stirring constantly until milk mixture bubbles and             thickens.                           
 Turn             heat to low.                           
 Beat             eggs yolks in separate bowl.                           
 Add             hot milk mixture, ladleful by ladleful, to egg yolks.                           
 Incorporate             at least 1 cup of milk mixture into eggs.                           
 Slowly             pour back egg/milk mixture into pot.                           
 Add             vanilla.                           
 Cool             custard for about 1 hour, stirring occasionally to prevent             “skin” from forming.                           
 *To         Prepare Topping:* 

 Beat             the whipping cream with the powdered sugar and vanilla until stiff.                                         
 *To         Assemble Ekmek:                             *

 Spread             custard evenly over kadaife crust.                           
 Refrigerate             1-2 hours.                           
 Top             with layer of whipped cream.                           
 If             desired, decorate top with almonds and cherries or sprinkle top with             cinnamon.                           
 Chill             well before serving.


----------



## cara (Mar 4, 2006)

found something called ekmek... but it is german... if you ask google it will bring you something in your language...


----------



## pdswife (Mar 4, 2006)

http://baking.about.com/od/greekdesserts/r/kataifeshredded.htm ( googled and found this one )



Kataife ( from our "Popular Greek Recipes" cook book)
2 pounds Kataife
1 1/2 cups butter, melted
4 cups walnuts, chopped
1/2 cup sugar
1 Tbs cinnamon
2 cups hot milk

Mix the melted butter thoroughly with the kataife. 
Combine the nuts, the sugar and the cinnamon. 
In a greased 11 by 16 baking pan, alternate layers of buttered
katafe and nut mixture, start and end with the kataife.
Pour hot milk over all.  Cover with tin foil and bake at 325 for 45 minutes.

Remove from the oven, uncover and immediatly port the hot syrup over the pastry.  Cover with cloth towel to keep in the moisture.   When cool cut into diamond shapes.   This will make about 60 treats.

Syrup:

4 cups sugar
2 cups water
juice of one lemon
1/2 cup honey (opt)

Boil sugar, water and lemon juice over medium heat for 10 minutes.  
Add honey and slimmer 5 minutes.


Is this what you're looking for Bucky??


----------



## buckytom (Mar 6, 2006)

thank you very much, toots, cara, and pdswife.

pdswife, it didn't have nuts in it, but thanks for the recipe, that's a keeper too!

i can't wait to try to make this. dw's birthday is coming up, so it may be her birthday "cake".


----------



## pdswife (Mar 6, 2006)

She's a lucky girl!!


----------

